
Ask HN: Where to Search for Remote Jobs? - rigaspapas
Do you have any platform to suggest in order to search for remote jobs?
======
bussierem
I used this when looking and think it needs to be shared wider. Everyone
should feel free to contribute! (Not mine btw I found it during my last job
hunt)

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1TLJSlNxCbwRNxy14Toe1...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1TLJSlNxCbwRNxy14Toe1PYwbCTY7h0CNHeer9J0VRzE/edit#gid=1279011369)

~~~
rodolphedutel
Thanks for using my spreadsheet :) all feedback welcome!

~~~
bussierem
Thank you very much for making this. It made my job search incredibly easier.
I have been sharing this with all my friends lately!

------
ollysb
I've been working remotely for nearly 10 years now and I think it's a mistake
to look for "remote" jobs. If you've got a strong skillset then most developer
roles can be remote. If a company allows developers to work from home some
days (which is most these days) then full remote is just a point of
negotiation. I usually try to be as flexible as possible, offer to spend a
couple of weeks on site in the beginning to get to know people (I prefer this
actually) and make it clear that I can come over if there's team days and that
sort of thing.

This has definitely gotten far easier over the last couple of years and I
think post covid the trend will accelerate.

~~~
em-bee
not everyone has the ability to travel. especially now. making remote a non
negotiable. so if they are not 100% on board up front, i feel it would be a
waste of energy to even apply.

i don't like to work for someone if they feel they are not getting what they
want. that goes for everything i manage to negotiate. sure, i may be able to
take advantage of their need and negotiate a bunch of perks, or a higher
salary than what they offered, but if they are unsure about it, and as a
result their expectations are extremely ly high, then that doesn't create a
good work environment.

underpromise, overdeliver doesn't work in such a case

------
cpach
In a few hours you will see lots of fresh job postings here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

I.e. the monthly HN hiring threads. Some of the offerings will probably be for
remote positions.

You will also be able to submit a “looking for a job” post there.

------
jcadam
Yea, I'm really digging working from home. I'm nervous my employer, who I am
otherwise happy with, will force me back into the office full time in a couple
of months.

It actually has me considering looking around for a "true" FT remote position.
If this is a permanent paradigm shift, I'd really prefer to NOT live close to
any major city.

~~~
spork12
Yes, I am trying to get as far away from all major US cities as well. Remote
work is hear to stay.

------
charlieroth
LinkedIn Glassdoor Indeed Stack Overflow Jobs
([https://stackoverflow.com/jobs](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs)) Remote Ok
([https://remoteok.io/](https://remoteok.io/))

Not sure what kind of roles you are looking for but for some particular
technologies there are specific job posting platforms like Elixir Jobs
([https://elixirjobs.net/](https://elixirjobs.net/))

------
dundercoder
These links come up a lot and work well.

[https://weworkremotely.com](https://weworkremotely.com)

[https://remoteok.io](https://remoteok.io)

[https://hnhiring.com](https://hnhiring.com)

------
boghy8823
On my last remote job hunt I have tried to find a job through the listings on
different remote-first job boards but as many have already pointed out the
number of applications is just too high and you might be turned down because
you are asking for too much money compared to other devs.

Here's what I did instead -> Go on Linkedin, hit the search, filter to
"Content" and use phrases like: "Looking for software developer", "Looking for
_your domain of expertise_ person", you get the idea. You will be able to find
a dozen of fresh listings every other day from recruiters, hiring managers or
even CTO's. The goal is to get to the job offer before it gets posted.

The technique worked very well for me as I've approached a hiring manager this
way and got a job offer days later.

The limitation to this is the size of your Linkedin network since it searches
just up to the 3rd degree connection deep.

A good alternative is Twitter where you could use the same approach but I
haven't tried it much myself.

Best of luck!

------
bgia
I’ve heard that toptal ([https://www.toptal.com/](https://www.toptal.com/)) is
a good place to start, because you can get paid decently and you get in touch
with serious employers.

I don’t have experience with them nor am I affiliated to them, so to take with
a grain of salt.

~~~
heavyset_go
I've heard the opposite, that the pay was low and the expectations were high,
as in that they don't respect your off time and expect you to be on-call.

~~~
sudhirj
Don’t you set your own rates and timings at Toptal? From what I can see it
functions more as a talent agency than as an employer.

~~~
heavyset_go
I'll ask my friend next time we chat, but if its anything like other online
agencies, you can set your rates, but such agencies draw clients who want
cheap labor.

------
reallydontask
On a similar thread these two where mentioned

[https://weworkremotely.com/](https://weworkremotely.com/)

[https://remoteok.io/](https://remoteok.io/)

------
cwoolfe
I've found my last two jobs through stackoverflow. They have a filter for
remote.
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs?r=true](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs?r=true)

------
pat-jay
I think [https://freshremote.work](https://freshremote.work) hasn't been
mentioned here yet. It's a bit of a newer site, but covers all kinds of remote
positions worldwide with a clean and fast interface. Also provides keyword,
category and region filters to narrow down a job search.

------
dimitrios1
So probably not gonna be the most popular answer here but: LinkedIn. A lot of
companies have hiring needs still and are remote only and decided remote will
now be at least part of the strategy going forward, if not embracing it
completely.

------
heavyset_go
As someone who seeks out remote positions exclusively, now more than ever,
you'll be able to find remote work.

Try the dedicated remote work job boards, but also check your standard job
listing companies, too.

------
ed_balls
[https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-
job](https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-job)

------
lightweb
[https://indeed.com](https://indeed.com) \-- You can specify remote

------
elvin_d
Besides 'HN Who is hiring' I'm looking at aggregators

[https://workaline.com/](https://workaline.com/)

[https://remoteweekly.cc](https://remoteweekly.cc)

[https://remotelypeople.com/](https://remotelypeople.com/)

Also, you can find remote jobs in those decent list of companies
[https://www.levels.fyi/still-hiring/](https://www.levels.fyi/still-hiring/)

------
jsmcgd
[https://remoteworkjobs.io](https://remoteworkjobs.io)

~~~
jsmcgd
Here's a good list of remote work job boards: [https://github.com/lukasz-
madon/awesome-remote-job#job-board...](https://github.com/lukasz-
madon/awesome-remote-job#job-boards)

There's also this:
[https://docs.google.com/document/u/0/d/1wCeKcivSEseEnrsnDrhn...](https://docs.google.com/document/u/0/d/1wCeKcivSEseEnrsnDrhnFMQBPpdKGLdOmZmZ4miLpoM/mobilebasic#h.wrx6p6ksp20a)

------
atemerev
In late 2020–2021 — just about anywhere :)

~~~
bogdanu
Not really... I've applied to multiple positions on linkedin and the only one
that responded was a rejection because I was asking too much; their hourly
rate that could offer was between 15$ and 20$. Hamburg startup rates,
apparently, according to them.

I was asking 72k$ per year for a PHP position with 6 years experience working
for a company and around 3-4 years part-time freelancing.

~~~
fruit2020
Small startups will pay peanuts. Also remote jobs will usually pay less
because the supply is much higher, you compete with 100x more devs than the
local devs, some from poorer countries where 20/h is a good rate.

~~~
reallydontask
> Also remote jobs will usually pay less because the supply is much higher,
> you compete with 100x more devs than the local devs, some from poorer
> countries where 20/h is a good rate.

Is there any data for this?

In my limited experience this was not the case but I've never really looked
for a remote job

~~~
bogdanu
If you look at the job offers on linkedin, most of them have more than 50-60
candidates. That's my main problem with remote job interviews. How do you
reach the actual interview stage when there are more than 100 candidates
applying for the same position?

~~~
reallydontask
I think the problem with making it easy to apply for a job is that it
encourages low effort applications, in essence a lot of people that don't meet
the stated requirements will apply thus inflating the totals.

I used to have hiring responsibilities and I think the highest number of
applications we got for a role was 57 and the company was completely unknown
in a small city in the English midlands, so not exactly a tech hotstop.

A lot of the applications were not suitable at all

------
ComodoHacker
Recently featured here: NoiceJobs.com

------
thatguyagain
remoteok.io

